# Big staffy wanted any advice on lines or breeders renowned for this ?



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

As above I'm looking for a bitch as a companion to go with my olde Tyme bully always had staffs as a kid mine I had a kid was realy big and I much prefare em like this I don't want a pit before anyone says just a chunky staff with a big head ? If anyone has any advice id appreciate it and before anyone says I already know all about the dda , Tempted to get a Irish but there to lean for my liking .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

No one ? Any one come across any adds Giss a shout price don't matter within reason ,


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TBH I know little about the lines of staffies, but having seen a number at dogs shows I believe from what I have seen that you should be looking at pure KC registered showline males. They seem to out weigh and have considerably larger heads than any generic staffie I have seen on the street


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have just scanned back over a friends show pictures and I believe the ones I saw were BULLHAWK dogs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> I have just scanned back over a friends show pictures and I believe the ones I saw were BULLHAWK dogs


Thanks mate il have a looksy now it's gotta be a female I got a boy olde Tyme bully I no a lot of people with pits I want a staffy just prefare something bigger then averidge my olde tymes almost 5 stone


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Had a looksy on there site they look realy small i'll keep looking


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Okies, asked for more info and I have.....

Those of Valglo lines are (?were) apparently large headed dogs also, but the last time the person I asked was looking for a Staffie was 2004 so may not be current. 

It is a kennel name to have in mind but I have not looked for anything recent on them to see if they are still breeding.

They also say avoid those with Constones/Mooskell/Ramblestaff lines, not that they pass any judgement on that there is anything wrong with them as lines, but they are what they described as "terrier headed" lines, rather than the "bull headed" you desire.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

You wont find a large staff with a big head, staffies are little short legged dogs thats how the breed is meant to be. The larger ones you see are mostly crossed with something else and arent pure staffy. : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> You wont find a large staff with a big head, staffies are little short legged dogs thats how the breed is meant to be. The larger ones you see are mostly crossed with something else and arent pure staffy. : victory:


To be fair I don't need papers but staffs are so common there's masses of variation I've seen loads of huge staffs with big heads which clearly were all staff mine was 4 stone and about 18 inch to the shoulder with papers I had her from being a few years old until I was 14 when she died ,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> Okies, asked for more info and I have.....
> 
> Those of Valglo lines are (?were) apparently large headed dogs also, but the last time the person I asked was looking for a Staffie was 2004 so may not be current.
> 
> ...


Cheers il have a read up not having much luck almost need to pull over next time I see a biggen ,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

This is my olde Tyme bully something this size would be perfect I would get another old Tyme but he's had so many health problems put me off , my mum still has staffs and my sister and I grew up with them never seen any of them have any health problems


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Them valglo ones are much more like it gotta try find one now


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Get something with a smaller head. Don't encourage the breeding of huge headed dogs or else the staffies and/or pits are going to end up like the bulldogs.... needing c-sections to have their puppies because they don't fit through the pelvis anymore.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

My staffies dad was one of the bigger staffs I have seen but mine is not that big. A lot of the really stocky big headed staffies won't be from showing lines I don't think. The breed standard doesn't allow for it. But there are definitely some people breeding them stocky with massive heads.

My dogs stud:










my boy:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Get something with a smaller head. Don't encourage the breeding of huge headed dogs or else the staffies and/or pits are going to end up like the bulldogs.... needing c-sections to have their puppies because they don't fit through the pelvis anymore.


I like big heeded dogs personally can't see it needing to be that big rembering staffs heads split cant see it being a issue I personally don't intend to breed from it my olde Tyme bully's got a big head and was a natural birth


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Andy said:


> My staffies dad was one of the bigger staffs I have seen but mine is not that big. A lot of the really stocky big headed staffies won't be from showing lines I don't think. The breed standard doesn't allow for it. But there are definitely some people breeding them stocky with massive heads.
> 
> My dogs stud:
> 
> ...




He's nice I don't care about papers just no I've seen quiet a few big staffs about want and want something abut bigger then they normally are


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> I like big heeded dogs personally can't see it needing to be that big rembering staffs heads split cant see it being a issue I personally don't intend to breed from it my olde Tyme bully's got a big head and was a natural birth



Then that bitch was lucky. Most bulldogs need c-sections, especially here in the states which is the land of dogs-with-giant-heads. Maybe it's because he's an old-style, rather than what I see wandering about. He certainly looks healthier in that one photo.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Then that bitch was lucky. Most bulldogs need c-sections, especially here in the states which is the land of dogs-with-giant-heads. Maybe it's because he's an old-style, rather than what I see wandering about. He certainly looks healthier in that one photo.


Yeh he's not a British bulldog he's a olde Tyme bully supposedly the healthy version of a bulldog although he had to have to ops as a pup he's fine now he's much bigger and less chunked then a British bulldog


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just make sure you get one that has parents that are health tested. Specifically for L-2-HGA, which causes all sorts of nasty symptons and hereditory cataracts which will blind a dog pretty quickly. Oh and PHPV. These are all things that Staffs can suffer from and are genetic so the parents need to be tested clear or you could encounter some problems in the future. Unfortunately not many staffy breeders will pay for these tests nowadays.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Andy will do cheers mate


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Have a look on here. They are usually good breeders on there. There is some Valglo pups on there.

Pedigree Staffordshire Bull Terrier Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Andy said:


> Have a look on here. They are usually good breeders on there. There is some Valglo pups on there.
> 
> Pedigree Staffordshire Bull Terrier Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®


Already did mate all look realy small even tho valgo ones only have it in there lines don't seem to be pure The red male looks the nuts that what I want mum and dad to look like but the females tiny


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh he's not a British bulldog he's a olde Tyme bully supposedly the healthy version of a bulldog although he had to have to ops as a pup he's fine now he's much bigger and less chunked then a British bulldog



what 2 ops did he need ?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why not rescue one?? There are thousands of the poor things needing homes...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Kat91 said:


> Why not rescue one?? There are thousands of the poor things needing homes...


This is a very good idea.

A massive benefit of the fact I have always rescued my german shepherds is that I have always had what I believe are the best looking dogs out there, because I knew what they looked like when I got them as opposed to getting a pup where you have no clue and could end up with a floppy eared mongrel looking one.

(not as mean as that sounds, there are many looking for the floppy-eared ones or the short coated or the tradition colours or the whites etc etc that I do not prefer so all in a good chance for a home)


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mutts in Distress - Dog Rescue and Animal Shelter just in this one rescue there is a wide range, Shiraz and Gemma would appear to greatly outweigh the others.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't rescue a dog I got a baby And tried to rehome a two year old Frenchie it kept attacking my dog and they just couldn't get on pup only unfortunately I'd like to save a dog 

Anyways I've got a alpha blue blood bulldog in picking up on weekend now cheers


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Can't rescue a dog I got a baby And tried to rehome a two year old Frenchie it kept attacking my dog and they just couldn't get on pup only unfortunately I'd like to save a dog
> 
> Anyways I've got a alpha blue blood bulldog in picking up on weekend now cheers


That's fair enough, child's safety and existing pets always comes first!


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

If it is just for a pet try the rescue centres there are thousands looking for new homes.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

steveandval said:


> If it is just for a pet try the rescue centres there are thousands looking for new homes.


Already been through why I can't


----------

